# A mini arc furnace



## kjavanb123 (Nov 22, 2016)

All,

I ran accross the following and it seems it can be used maybe to melt down catayltic converters or some types of ores.

https://youtu.be/VTzKIs19eZE

It also can be scaled up.


----------

